# Padron 80ths anyone??



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Gotta love em!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhho you have committed a robbery? Man thats awesome!! I'm realy jealous, never had one and you have tons!! This world is not fair!!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

OK, it's official: YOU SUCK! :biggrin:

That is Cigar **** at it's best. In fact, I can't keep the keyboard on my lap. 

Seriously, sick and twisted. I highly recommend you get rid of those ASAP. I have a special holding facility bunker buried deep here in Idaho. I'd be happy to oblige!

WOW, what a haul. :dribble:


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

HOLY crap!! However, You need to put ur addy on ur profile because someone was looking to get a little piece of you this week and you are hiding hehe! GREAT haul I love that cigar it is fantastic and that pile of them has to be against some kind of law!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul....looks like you hit the Lotto


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very impressive. How'd you get so many?

You can hide out from the cops at my house for a few days ... bring the smokes.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

hes got me beat 8 boxes to none haha


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

What a great inevestment. Sure beats Wall Street. Nice 401K!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

You guys say I have a problem!!!Thats at least $1400 worth of smokes in 1 shot!!!I personally don't care for the 80th's,but I do have a natty & a maddie resting to see if I like them with some age on them.Nice haul you got there by the way!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> HOLY crap!! However, You need to put ur addy on ur profile because someone was looking to get a little piece of you this week and you are hiding hehe! GREAT haul I love that cigar it is fantastic and that pile of them has to be against some kind of law!


Only the select few know the LK's Quarters!  :mrcool:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Only the select few know the LK's Quarters!  :mrcool:


Fair Enough my friend... One day One day!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet haul!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> Fair Enough my friend... One day One day!


I suggest some spec. op research!  Or just speak with Jitzy....he loves to give me up!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

hey, weren't you supposed to send me one of those boxes ya freakin caraboo?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I suggest some spec. op research!  Or just speak with Jitzy....he loves to give me up!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Unfortunately, He was part of this deal so I couldnt ask any NY guys...


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Does Kim and Jim know you grab those?


----------



## ridah74 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm on my way to pick up my second box of 80ths today. Excellent taste and you must really have a good connection to have that many boxes.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

biged843 said:


> Does Kim and Jim know you grab those?


What are u talking about? I bought some when they first came out but my 3 boxes is sad compared to that stack he has lol...u gonna make poker tonight Ed?


----------



## Classyndry (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice. How long are they going to last you? Plan on aging them?


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I suggest some spec. op research!  Or just speak with Jitzy....he loves to give me up!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Your right about that.:lol:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

:elvis: Nice boxes. :biggrin:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang, that is just insane!!!!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow never had one but that is one hell of a score.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Damn Mario! You never cease to amaze me!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

OH my!!! Nice stash.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice score Mario,thats the way the big dogs do it!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I suggest some spec. op research!  Or just speak with Jitzy....he loves to give me up!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


:roflmao::roflmao: there's always a way to buy my silence :roflmao: jesus man thats just insane


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Uhh... wow. That's amazing


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Fuk Mario, you crazy


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

:dribble:You need help man.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Holy crap!! That is an amazing site! But it looks like you're really overloaded - if it's too much, I would take some off your hands for you! :biggrin:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

You son of a bitch. You asked Padron 80th's anybody and my hand is raised.

Wow....


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Mario is Crazy man crazy-
But his day will come
BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

You should have titled this thread, "I'M RICH BITCH!"

Sorry for the curse


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

JonDot said:


> You guys say I have a problem!!!Thats at least $1400 worth of smokes


I would estimate at least $1650+ in 80thsSweet ass haul Mario. I'll take two


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wwwwwwoooooooooowwwwwww


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow.... that is just amazing.... i really donno what to say about that...

congrats?


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

:dribble: No words to describe this amazing sight :dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Amazing score!!!


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

u hit the lotto?


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks brother!!!!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> hey, weren't you supposed to send me one of those boxes ya freakin caraboo?


It was dark outside :lol:


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

no way...no way! Let me go grab my empty 80s boxes and saran wrap them, then i'll have 10! saaweeettt haul Mario


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

My mother always taught me that teasing is not nice and that its only fair to share so you should share. I mean really I am pretty sure everyone agrees.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok, Mario I HATE YOU! Damn CAREBOO!!!

Nice to see ya on here! Havent seen you for a while man!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

YOU SIR ARE A BAS. I would kill to have 5 sticks! Let alone that many BOXES!! I hate you.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!!


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

Wow that is amazing. I just hope that is Photoshop. Holy Crap what a haul.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sweet haul there Mario! Did ya leave any for the rest of us?


----------

